# 2.75pd Cowboy Ribeye.



## DocSteve (Mar 7, 2020)

So made a meal using different ways but the main was souvide.
-2.75pd bone-in ribeye.
  Rubbed w/ olive oil. Then ground pink Himalayan salt and peppercorns. Then a coating of garlic/herb butter. Souvide at 130 for 3hrs 30 min.
-Air fry some coconut shrimp.
-Brown some red onions.
-Steam some corn.
-Sear the steak at 1550 degrees.
 Served w/ gojejung paste and cold milk.


----------



## Steve H (Mar 7, 2020)

My lord! That's some fine looking grub there!  Point!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 7, 2020)

Surf & turf done to perfection, big Like! RAY


----------



## Down n out (Mar 7, 2020)

DocSteve said:


> So made a meal using different ways but the main was souvide.
> -2.75pd bone-in ribeye.
> Rubbed w/ olive oil. Then ground pink Himalayan salt and peppercorns. Then a coating of garlic/herb butter. Souvide at 130 for 3hrs 30 min.
> -Air fry some coconut shrimp.
> ...


Beautiful and thanks for the great pictures. I swear I could taste it while looking at them.


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 7, 2020)

Down n out said:


> Beautiful and thanks for the great pictures. I swear I could taste it while looking at them.


Thanks, turned out great.


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Mar 8, 2020)

Great lookin' meal!

Love surf and turf.

BIG LIKE!

John


----------



## sandyut (Mar 11, 2020)

WOA!  That looks amazing!


----------



## pushok2018 (Mar 11, 2020)

Awesome looking stake and a beautiful dish!


----------



## DocSteve (Mar 11, 2020)

pushok2018 said:


> Awesome looking stake and a beautiful dish!


Thanks, it was delicious.


----------

